# Price History of 300 2.8 II



## scottkinfw (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on this beauty. I am wondering if anybody knows if the price drops around Black Friday, Cyber Monday, or after Christmas, etc.? Any historical data?

Happy Thanksgiving.

Thanks all.

sek


----------



## arbitrage (Nov 24, 2013)

This lens goes on sale when pigs fly. The only discount you will find is to buy refurbished at Canon US store. Right now it is listed at an even greater discount than normal but of course is out of stock.

I just got this lens last week. Don't worry about the price, just buy it. Canon doesn't make a lens any better than this one.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I will have to get used to the lump in my throat, and try to be as good as this lens (hopefully one day)!. Stay tuned.

Oh, and Happy Thanksgiving to All

sek


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 25, 2013)

I got my eyes on this 300mm f2.8 IS II for 6-7months - hoping for $500 - $600 discount/rebate. While Canon offers rebates on other lenses, nothing on BIG WHITES :-\

I finally pulled trigger on this lens through BH last week. Give BH a call about pricing. I'm glad I did 

If you want to save some money, refurb copy goes around $5800ish through Canon site. I saw couple times, however, I decided to go with BRAND NEW. My copy will arrive this coming Wed, since I selected FREE SHIPPING OPTION 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18219.0


----------



## Buschtrommel (Jan 4, 2014)

why should canon rebate their big white lenses. I think that everybody who bought one, would own it until he dies ;-)
I was looking more than one year to get a uses one, but their wasn`t any offer !!!
So in May I bought a new one - it`s an awesome lens, the best lens I ever had - - I will own it for the rest of my life ;.)
The price since may is exact the same - I don´t think canon will rebate it.


----------

